# Lakers welcome Javaris



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

> EL SEGUNDO, Calif. -- The Lakers have a new young point guard and might be interested in bringing back one of their old point guards to give the rookie some guidance.
> 
> The Lakers took Georgia Tech's Javaris Crittenton with the 19th overall pick in the NBA draft last week -- the second straight year they've gone for a point guard in the first round. But they're in search of a veteran at that position, and Derek Fisher, who won three championships with the Lakers, is a possibility.
> 
> ...


Link

I like the kid's attitude.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Number 1. **** YOU SMUSH PARKER!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

LOL 

That Number is a curse and should be banned from this organization.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great, a Smush Parker wanna be? LOL. That's not a good sign.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I stil say trade him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah! tell smush to sign with portland. then we will package crittenton with vujacic for oden and smush. yeah!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Sounds like he has a good attitude. Hopefully that number isn't a curse.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The number won't be a curse...in fact, he's reversing the curse of the #1. I like this kid thus far, and I just want to see him stay focused and dedicated on this team.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> The number won't be a curse...in fact, he's reversing the curse of the #1. I like this kid thus far, and I just want to see him stay focused and dedicated on this team.


I'm just going to forget all about Smush wearing #1 and just think back to one of my old favorites Anthony Peeler when I see Javaris. All kidding aside, I like him too. If he is as skilled at running the triangle as they say he could turn out to be a steal at #19.

Speaking of #1, here's an interesting pic...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice pic! :lol:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Lakers fan are sleeping on this kid bigtime. He's gonna be a star and we're all missing it. Its not gonna take him that long either to become special with us. Farmar is good but this kid is more talented and tougher mentally and physcially than Farmar. 

Year 1 the kid is gonna help.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> I'm just going to forget all about Smush wearing #1 and just think back to one of my old favorites Anthony Peeler when I see Javaris. All kidding aside, I like him too. If he is as skilled at running the triangle as they say he could turn out to be a steal at #19.
> 
> Speaking of #1, here's an interesting pic...


:sigh:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Cris said:


> Number 1. **** YOU SMUSH PARKER!


hey, none of that.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I think Lakers fan are sleeping on this kid bigtime. He's gonna be a star and we're all missing it. Its not gonna take him that long either to become special with us. Farmar is good but this kid is more talented and tougher mentally and physcially than Farmar.
> 
> Year 1 the kid is gonna help.


I've been waiting for you to come rave about this kid since we drafted him. you've been wanting him since the start of the season. good call. I'm pretty excited about him, we'll see how he does.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> Number 1. **** YOU SMUSH PARKER!


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Teezy said:


> hey, none of that.


are you defending smush parker?


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

just showing he was picked 1st round lol not anything else.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Silk D said:


> I've been waiting for you to come rave about this kid since we drafted him. you've been wanting him since the start of the season. good call. I'm pretty excited about him, we'll see how he does.


Yeah Silk I just think there are people missing the boat with this kid. He can ball. Had he played with Greg Oden last season instead of a bunch of brick shooting perimeter players in Ga tech he would have been a top 5 pick. Conley has been riding the gravy train quite a while with Oden. 

JC scrapped out about 6 apg without any real post options. he's big, can score and finish in traffic and in transition. 

All he needs is to have his game called down, he's alittle hyper active,PJ is gonna do that. Plus the competiton with he and Farmar is gonna be good for the team because I expect all the hard work Farmar puts in to start paying off. 

Mark my word in a year or 2 we are gonna have a major chip to trade with either he or Farmar both are gonna be too good to be subbing for 1 another.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22673.shtml



> As a team, the Lakers struggled offensively to start the game, missing their first five shots and not scoring a point until several minutes into the game. The Bucks hadn't opened up a tremendous lead because they, too, made offense look like rocket science, but they did have a lead that the Lakers didn't seem like they were going to cut because their defense was almost as bad as their offense. Jordan Farmar struggled early to stay in front of Lynn Greer, who blew by him on several occasions to start the game but couldn't make much of his opportunities after beating Farmar.
> 
> In comes Javaris Crittenton, who immediately affects the game defensively by forcing a turnover in the Bucks' backcourt on one possession and reading an inbounds pass in the Bucks' frontcourt for an interception on another. He remained aggressive on defense, fighting through screens (although, he was ineffective in doing so, as the screener was like a wall against him), and staying in front of Greer. One one occasion, Crittenton caught up with a Bucks guard that had a breakaway and leapt above him to block his layup attempt, a display of effort and pride. Crittenton showed exceptional footwork on defense in keeping his feet shuffling and agility in changing directions with his opponent. The shuffling of his feet is important in maintaining balance against guards and staying in front of them, a sign that bodes well for fans hoping Crittenton can provide better defense at the point guard position. Again, this was against Lynn Greer, a far cry from Steve Nash or Tony Parker, but Greer is a pretty quick scoring point guard and he did give Farmar fits earlier in the game.
> 
> The Lakers went on a 7-0 run after Crittenton entered the game in the first quarter and he continued the defensive effort throughout the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to hear. It's awesome he hit the game winner, too. So far so good with Crittenton.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sean said:


> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22673.shtml


Oh my lord!! Defense from one of our PGS???!! I think i just shat my pants..


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

In Vegas: Crittenton Steals the Show in Laker Debut

By Travis Heath for HOOPSWORLD.com
Jul 8, 2007, 21:39 

Most people knew Los Angeles Laker first round pick Javaris Crittenton was athletic, but his propensity for knocking down the clutch shot was rarely discussed. In his first game for the Lakers in summer league play on Sunday, Crittenton served notice that perhaps people should have paid more attention.

With game on the line Crittenton had the ball in his hands and drilled a mid-range jumpshot to propel the Lakers to victory with just 1.7 seconds on the clock. 

"It was a play set up and they took away one of our options," the 19-year-old from Georgia Tech explained in an exclusive interview. "So I ended up being in a position I really wasn't supposed to be in, and Jordan (Farmar) made a great play, penetrated, drew the defense, and found me wide open."

Maybe he's not quite as clutch as that Kobe guy just yet, but what Crittenton showed on Sunday is certainly reason enough for Laker fans to get excited at the type of player he might become.

In addition to his clutch play, Crittenton showed he was more than comfortable playing above the rim. At one point in Sunday's contest, the young man dunked over a couple of helpless defenders in traffic.

When asked if Laker fans should expect to see that kind of high-wire act next season, Crittenton replied: "Oh, yes. I'm athletic and I play above the rim when I have the opportunity to. When I get in the paint and I'm available, you know, I'm going to show some athleticism. But I'm not going to do anything to jeopardize my body, hurt myself or do anything crazy. But yes, there will be some athleticism shown."


more...
http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_22666.shtml


----------



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey guys here is the link to Javaris' game winner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDTwlaRbBzQ


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

If you guys want to watch that game, it's here: 
http://videosearch.nba.com/search/?...sp-t=video&sp_s=postdate&sp_q=lakers vs bucks
And click on: Summer League Archive: Lakers-Bucks 
nba.com actually has been showing achieved games for several days. I hope they keep doing this, so I can watch lakers games.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good to see him with some initiative. Javaris is ready to compete, let's see how Farmar responds.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Good to see him with some initiative. Javaris is ready to compete, let's see how Farmar responds.


i'm gonna ride the hype machine, javaris crittenton our new starting PG.

can't believe this guy fell all the way to #19. his game has gilbert arenas written all over it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see Javaris having clutch shots already, and playing defense!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Oh my lord!! Defense from one of our PGS???!! I think i just shat my pants..


Hell its the most reliable pieace ive read from hoopsword seeing how Eric Penis didnt write it.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

dannyM said:


> i'm gonna ride the hype machine, javaris crittenton our new starting PG.
> 
> can't believe this guy fell all the way to #19. his game has gilbert arenas written all over it.



Man, I sure hope so. I hope it happens sooner rather than later. He'll be our most athletic combo guard since Sasha!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyM said:


> i'm gonna ride the hype machine, javaris crittenton our new starting PG.
> 
> can't believe this guy fell all the way to #19. his game has gilbert arenas written all over it.


Hopefully he can shoot better then Arenas!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Man, I sure hope so. I hope it happens sooner rather than later. He'll be our most *athletic combo guard since Sasha*!


:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

let's get rid of kobe to make room for him


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Hopefully he can shoot better then Arenas!


Why dont we start at sasha, and work our way up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Why dont we start at sasha, and work our way up.


That's starting too high.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

highlights from the game

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DAKTd4idlE


----------

